# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Three Bumblebee Dart Frogs

## Tom

I got three of these guys in November and they were doing great until one night that our house didn't have the heating system on I do not know how low their temperature got but i think it was really low , this was about two months ago. They survived (unlike a few of my critters)  but ever since then two of them have been really skinny and are super shy. I am feeding them a constant diet of fruit flies dusted in Zoo Med's Reptivite. The other one is growing fat and isn't shy at all. I have tried adding pinhead crickets to their diet, but still no change. Tried increasing and decreasing their humidity between 50% and 90% changing their temp between 70F and 85F. But still no change. There color hasnt faded, they are not lethargic but just super skinny. Any ideas?

----------


## John Clare

I've heard this a few times - often when dart frogs are chilled, they survive, but they are never the same frog again.

I would supplement with several different supplements - sticking with just one is a bad idea.  It surely won't hurt to try.

----------


## Paul Rust

*I would start with the basics and get a fecal done for parasites and go from there, especially if they are eating and not gaining weight.*

----------


## Tom

> *I would start with the basics and get a fecal done for parasites and go from there, especially if they are eating and not gaining weight.*


Wouldn't the parasite have been transfered to the remaining healthy frog? Should i separate them? And they are not eating well for the most part. They are eating but not as much as the one healthy one.

----------


## Tom

> I've heard this a few times - often when dart frogs are chilled, they survive, but they are never the same frog again.
> 
> I would supplement with several different supplements - sticking with just one is a bad idea.  It surely won't hurt to try.


Ok I will purchase some more supplements, Have you ever heard of this happening to dart frogs and them getting better?

Also I am curious why the decrease in temperature would cause permanent damage. 
The interesting thing is that the one healthy one was always the dominant one. He was always either in the coconut hut or on the center of a Bromeliad, never shy, always active.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Wouldn't the parasite have been transfered to the remaining healthy frog? Should i separate them? And they are not eating well for the most part. They are eating but not as much as the one healthy one.


*Not necessarily, It depends on how many they are shedding. I just do fecals as a  means to eliminate common problems. I would hate to try everything else and lose one because I didn't do the small things first.*

----------


## Kurt

> *I would start with the basics and get a fecal done for parasites and go from there, especially if they are eating and not gaining weight.*


If parasites are found, then all three frogs should be treated and the cages needs to be cleaned out to prevent re-infection.

You can try seperating them to see if they will gain weight when not around the dominant frog. I had two "_azureus_" and the smaller one was thinning out. So my vet told me to seperate them and when I did the little guy began to put on weight. He is now living in the only plant tank I have and doing well. Of course _leucomelas_ are supposed to get along better than _tinctorius_.

----------


## McLaura

I would definitely try separating them.  We have two leucs and one was noticeably skinnier than the other, even though he seemed to be eating fine, but once we separated them he fattened right up.  Granted, they didn't go through a cold period, but it's a fairly easy thing to try.

----------


## vince

Hi Tom this may sound a bit daft but if the temp is quite warm outside is there anyway you could put them outside to get a bit natural light on them . Use a large plastic petpal and put lots of plants in you can cut foliage off trees and bushes give it a try also , foliage sweepings try to get aphids. springtails, midges anything to give them a variety that should get their appetite going .Ive  used this method on various frog species with froglets  that wont feed  :Frog Smile:

----------


## JBear

> ...foliage sweepings try to get aphids. springtails, midges anything to give them a variety that should get their appetite going.


This is a great piece of advice! 

JBear

----------

